# المساعده(ورقة عمل في مادة المحاكاة)



## bbbmmm (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء المساعدة
عندي ورقة عمل في مادة المحاكاة
ولاأعرف كيف أنفذها على برنامج أرينا
ملاحظة:انا استعمل ارينا 12
الرجاء ممن يستطيع مساعدتي ان لايبخل 
وشكرا لكم جميعا

السؤال هو:

افترض أننا مؤسسة أو مكتب خدمي ووظيفتنا هي تلبية الطلبات التي تصلنا من العملاء. يصل إلى المكتب عميل كل ثلاث دقائق (افترض أن هذه عملية منتظمة لتبسيط المثال). كل عميل يقدم طلبه إلى موظف الاستقبال الذي يناقشه في الطلب حتى يتأكد أن الطلب مكتوب بالشكل المطلوب. يتوجه العميل بعد ذلك إلى موظف السجلات الذي يفحص طلبه ويعطيه الشهادة المطلوبة. بعد ذلك يتوجه العميل إلى مدير المكتب لاعتماد الشهادة ثم يغادر المكتب. لدينا عدد 2 موظف سجلات وموظف واحد للاستقبال.
افترض أننا قمنا بتسجيل الوقت الذي يحتاجه كل موظف لإتمام التعامل مع عميل واحد وكانت النتائج كالآتي
موظف الاستقبال
نسبة 10% من العملاء يحتاجون 2 دقائق
نسبة 20% من العملاء يحتاجون 2.8 دقائق
نسبة 40% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.1 دقائق
نسبة 20% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.2 دقائق
نسبة 10% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.6 دقائق


موظف السجلات
نسبة 10% من العملاء يحتاجون 2.4 دقائق
نسبة 25% من العملاء يحتاجون2.7 دقائق
نسبة 30% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.1 دقائق
نسبة 25% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.2 دقائق
نسبة 10% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.3 دقائق


المدير
نسبة 30% من العملاء يحتاجون 1.0 دقائق
نسبة 40% من العملاء يحتاجون 1.5 دقائق
نسبة 30% من العملاء يحتاجون 2.0 دقائق
نظرا لأن موظف الاستقبال يحتاج وقتا أطول من موظف السجلات ومن المدير فإننا قد نقوم بإضافة موظف آخر في الاستقبال ولكننا نريد أن نتأكد أن هذا الموظف الجديد سيقوم بتقليل زمن انتظار العملاء بقدر يكافئ تكلفة تعيين موظف جديد

الوضع الحالي
متوسط الوقت الذي ينتظره العميل في جميع المراحل= 14.8 دقيقة
متوسط الوقت الكلي الذي يحتاجه العميل= 23.50 دقيقة
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار موظف الاستقبال= 9 عملاء
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار موظف السجلات= 4 عملاء
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار مدير المكتب= 1 عميل
متوسط وقت انتظار موظف الاستقبال= 12.7 دقيقة
متوسط وقت انتظار موظف السجلات = 3.2 دقيقة
متوسط وقت انتظار المدير = 0.08 دقيقة


النسبة المئوية لانشغال موظف الاستقبال= 99.9 %
النسبة المئوية لانشغال موظف الاستقبال= 99.7 %
النسبة المئوية لانشغال المدير= 50 %


الحالة الثانية
نريد الآن أن ندرس تأثير تعيين موظف آخر في الاستقبال
متوسط الوقت الذي ينتظره العميل في جميع المراحل= 1.8 دقيقة
متوسط الوقت الكلي الذي يحتاجه العميل= 9.29 دقيقة
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار موظف الاستقبال= 1 عميل
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار موظف السجلات= 3 عملاء
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار مدير المكتب= 1 عميل
متوسط وقت انتظار موظف الاستقبال= 0.04 دقيقة
متوسط وقت انتظار موظف السجلات = 1.7 دقيقة
متوسط وقت انتظار المدير = 0.08 دقيقة
النسبة المئوية لانشغال موظف الاستقبال (متوسط الموظفين)= 50 %
النسبة المئوية لانشغال موظف السجلات= 100 %
النسبة المئوية لانشغال المدير= 50 %
كما ترى فإن الانتظار في الطابور الأول قد تناقص من 9 عملاء إلى عميل واحد ومن 12.7 دقيقة إلى 0.04 دقيقة
​


----------



## شهبندر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام
استخدم ثلاثة بلوكس Decide,ثم في كل بلوك اختر n way by chance, ثم أدخل عدد الاحتمالات (5 بالنسبة للبلوك الأول, 5 للثاني, 3 للثالث) مع ادخال النسب
بالتوفيق


----------



## bbbmmm (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو ان توضح اكثر

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شهبندر (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عندي حل أبسط 






في كل وحدة من assign تقوم باعطاء القيمة المطلوبة للزمن ، باستخدام DISC (يعني discrete)
" Attribute name "time: الزمن الخاص بالاستقبال
"Attribute name "time2 : الزمن الخاص بالسجلات
"Attribute name "time3 : الزمن الخاص بالمدير






في كل وحدة من process تحط : delay time= expression و expresion=time or time3 or time2 حسب الprocess المعني

لا تنسى تحط capacity=2 في ressource الخاصة بالسجلات
لاضافة موظف جديد يكفي جعل capacity=2 في ressource الخاصة بالاستقبال
في المرفقات تجد الموديل (arena 13,5)

سلام

ملاحظة: يمكن تحميل arena 13,5 من موقع arenaSimulation.com بعد التسجيل


----------



## bbbmmm (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
ربنا يحققلك جميع امانيك


----------



## bbbmmm (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ملاحظه
اذا سمحت الملف المرفق مختلف عن ما يظهر في الشاشه هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## شهبندر (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام
ماذاتقصد باختلاف؟ حملت الملف للتأكد ووجدته الملف المناسب
إذا مازال المشكل قائم عندك أخبرني


----------



## bbbmmm (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اقصد ليس نفس الواضح هنا في هذه الشاشة
عموما لاتوجد مشكله
ولكن انا اطمع في سؤال اخر

اريد عمل محاكاة لمشروع مصنع ينتج قطعه واحده فقط
يعني منتج واحد فقط
والهدف هنا عندما يطلب اcustomer اي طلبيه اي demandا
ان يحصل عليها دون اي تأخير
لذلك يقوم المصنع بمراجعة الكميات الموجوده لديه لتلاشي وجود اي نقص 
المهم هذه المراجعه تتم بشكل شهري يعني لتلاشي حدوث نقص في الشهر القادم
المهم كيف تتم هذه المراجعه:
في بداية كل شهر لدينا قيمة D تمثل حجم الطلبيه Demand بالشكل التالي:
D=واحده من القيم التالية
اما 1 وتعني احتمال 6\1
او 2 تعني احتمال 3\1
او 3 تعني احتمال 3\1
او 4 تعني احتمال 6\1
ايضا لدينا 3 احداث ولكن لاافهم مالمقصود منها وكيف تنفذ:
1- Arrival of an order to the company from the supplier
2-Demand for the product from a customer
3-End of the simulation after n months
4-Inventory evalution (and possible ordering) at the beginning of a month
اتمنى ان تكون الأمور واضحه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bbbmmm (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ملاحظه 
اذا سمحت من اين جئت بالأرقام
0.1
0.3
0.7
0.9
1


----------

